# Help me find a place to camp in PA! (please ;p)



## techun

The only criteria are as follows:

Some kind of bathroom (latrine would be tolerable)
CHEAP
tent site, we don't need electricity
Near central PA
5 people
Woody

Most of the places I am finding online are like $30+ a night and a lot extra for that fifth person. We're camping from Aug 20th through Aug 23rd. 

We don't really need a big commercial campground, but I don't know how to find a small, rural, cheap place to put up a tent or two.


----------



## happiestcamper

Pennsylvania State Parks - Camping - PA DCNR


----------



## kiteri

*Techun*

First of all...... :welcome:

I live in West Central PA! How central do you want to go? What are you looking to do? I can help you out there.

I live in Patton, which is about 5 miles from Rock Run (Rock Run Recreation Area, The Premier ATV Recreation Park East of the Mississippi).

The State Parks are least expensive and the closest one to central PA is R.B Winter State Park Pennsylvania State Parks - R. B. Winter - PA DCNR

There are also private campgrounds at Pennsylvania Camping & RV Park Directory :: Pennsylvania Campground Owners Association and they let you select north central and south central regions for campgrounds.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the site techun. Hopefully some of the PA campers will post some as well, many of which are tent campers.


----------



## techun

Do you guys know how many people can stay at a state park campsite? Every other place has a 2-4 limit, and we have 5 people.


----------



## kiteri

5 people is the limit per campsite, and there is no increase in fee from 2 to 3 or 4 or 5. One fee covers all 5 people on the site.


----------



## techun

That is great news! Do you know if we could have two tents on one site or if that's extra?

Now I just need to look through all the state parks 


Woah, that R B Winter state park is where I was like 3 weeks ago, though I was in a cabin for the weekend we went to the lake to swim 



Locus Lake VS Gifford Pinchot? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## kiteri

Definately Locust Lake!! You will be more welcome as a tenter! Just my opinion!


----------

